# Question about making a catalog..



## StephanGFX (Jun 24, 2008)

I want to start designing my wholesale catalog, but I have a few questions...

1. Should I put in shirts that I haven't printed yet? 

2. Should I wait for them to order from me, and then print them, or should I get a lot printed right now?

3. Should I put in all the different colors the shirt can be printed in? Or should I just put the shirt color it best prints on?

Thanks IA

-Stephan M.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t57376.html

read in there....

thats my catalog....but some say i went over board on it......... so i guess it's up to what you want to do


----------



## StephanGFX (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh yea man I saw yours. It looks outstanding. I wish I could make something like that. IMO that is perfect.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

StephanGFX said:


> 1. Should I put in shirts that I haven't printed yet?


Yes, if you're sure you can provide them (and that they won't change between design and print steps).



StephanGFX said:


> 2. Should I wait for them to order from me, and then print them, or should I get a lot printed right now?


Ideally a bit of both; some inventory so you can quickly fulfill small orders, sell to venues other than wholesalers, be ready with a head start, etc. But not a full inventory - you want to respond to what actually sells, and not be stuck with an inventory overstock.



StephanGFX said:


> 3. Should I put in all the different colors the shirt can be printed in? Or should I just put the shirt color it best prints on?


I'm a firm believer in a designer coming up with a sensible and coherent colour range, and offering those options. But some people prefer the kitchen sink approach of letting people choose whatever colour options they want. If you're trying to create a coherent and lasting brand (as opposed to just pushing some units and moving on to the next dollar opportunity), I believe that the first approach is the only good one.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

StephanGFX said:


> Should I put in all the different colors the shirt can be printed in? Or should I just put the shirt color it best prints on?


Hi. You have to think about inventory. Ideally you don't want to be stocking every design, in multiple colour options and in every size. You will tie up all your capital in dead stock that way. 

Whether you pre-print designs depends whether you actually print the items yourself, the type of printing method you use, your available capital, plus of course, your storage capabilities.

A lot of people go into business and naturally assume that their product will sell in volume. That is seldom the case, so you need to ensure your capital remains available for marketing, rather than being tied into unsold stock.

Hope this helps.


----------



## xjinqs (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey guys this is my first post but I've been looking at different posts on here (oversea option, custom cut and sew in canada) and have found nothing but great posts. I just finished writing a consignment policy form and am now gonna be working on a small catalog to present to shop I looking to consign. 

Do what you love, love what you do.
Ok Zebra


----------

